# Tại sao không được cho trẻ sơ sinh uống nước?



## thuypham (15/10/18)

*Trong khi người lớn luôn cần được nhắc nhở để uống nước nhiều hơn và duy trì lượng nước trong cơ thể, thì trẻ sơ sinh lại rất khác chúng ta. Cơ thể của chúng chưa phát triển đủ để tiêu thụ dù chỉ là một lượng nhỏ nước, mà trong nhiều trường hợp thậm chí có thể dẫn đến tử vong.*

_


Có những lúc chỉ uống nước thôi cũng có thể gây chết người, dù chỉ rất ít._​
Theo _BusinessInsider_, cơ thể một người lớn khỏe mạnh trung bình có khoảng 55-60% nước. Mặt khác, con số này ở những em bé trung bình vào khoảng 75%. Và sự khác biệt này là lý do tại sao trẻ sơ sinh không nên uống nước từ bất kỳ nguồn nào trước khi chúng được ít nhất 6 tháng tuổi.

Bạn thấy đấy, thận của mọi người đều có giới hạn về lượng nước nó có thể xử lý. Phá vỡ giới hạn đó, lượng nước dư thừa sẽ quay trở lại và làm loãng muối hoặc natri trong máu.

Khi máu của bạn giảm xuống dưới 11g natri mỗi 3,79 lít, bạn sẽ rơi vào tình trạng gọi là Hyponatremia (hạ natri huyết). Nó xảy ra khi các tế bào của bạn cố gắng trở về mức natri bình thường bằng cách hấp thụ thêm nước và rồi hệ quả là căng lên như một quả bóng, gây ra các biến chứng như lú lẫn, nôn mửa và co thắt cơ.

Hyponatremia thường gặp ở những vận động viên chạy marathon, người uống quá nhiều và quá nhanh trong cuộc đua nhưng không cung cấp đủ lượng natri cần thiết để cân bằng máu. Và nếu bạn tiếp tục uống, lượng nước dư thừa đó cuối cùng sẽ đi đến các tế bào trong não của bạn. Lúc này, bạn đã rơi vào trường hợp nguy hiểm ngộ độc nước, ảnh hưởng đến khoảng 200.000 người Mỹ mỗi năm.

Nó xảy ra khi các tế bào não của bạn sưng lên, tạo áp lực bên trong hộp sọ của bạn. Điều đó có thể dẫn đến co giật, tổn thương não và - trong trường hợp xấu nhất - tử vong.

Nhưng đừng lo lắng, chết vì ngộ độc nước vô cùng hiếm gặp đối với một người trưởng thành. Một người trưởng thành sẽ phải uống 9,46-18,93 lít nước mỗi vài giờ mới rơi vào tình trạng nguy hiểm đó.





_Tại sao trẻ sơ sinh không thể uống nước?_​
Nhưng đối với trẻ sơ sinh, đó lại là một câu chuyện khác. Kích thước thận của chúng chỉ bằng một nửa so với người lớn. Vì vậy, chúng không thể giữ được nhiều nước, và chỉ cần một lượng nước nhỏ thôi là đã có thể xảy ra vấn đề.

Trên hết, thận của chúng chưa đủ phát triển để lọc nước đúng cách. Vì vậy, bất kỳ nguồn nước nào đi vào cơ thể đều kết thúc trong hệ tuần hoàn, nơi chúng làm loãng máu của trẻ sơ sinh và tăng hàm lượng nước từ 7 đến 8%.

Nhưng mối đe dọa không chỉ đến từ việc bổ sung trực tiếp nước. Trong thực tế, hầu hết các trường hợp ngộ độc nước ở trẻ sơ sinh thậm chí còn chẳng liên quan đến một ly nước. Một sai lầm phổ biến là khi người ta tình cờ pha quá loãng sữa bột cho trẻ em, hoặc khi cha mẹ chơi đùa và... nhúng đứa trẻ của họ lên xuống trong hồ bơi, kết quả là trẻ sơ sinh nuốt phải quá nhiều nước.

Điều quan trọng là nếu con bạn đang có dấu hiệu ngộ độc nước, hãy đưa chúng đến bệnh viện ngay lập tức, nơi bác sĩ sẽ cung cấp một số dạng chất lỏng, như dung dịch muối tĩnh mạch, để đưa nồng độ natri của trẻ về mức bình thường.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

